# Revell 1/76 M16 Halftrack



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Rondo, hope you enjoy another slot car military vehicle, an American M16 halftrack. A vehicle developed from the M3 as an anti-aircraft platform with four AA guns on a Maxson turret which now rotates on the model.

This project would not go away & took me three complete rebuilds. With the last rebuild resulting in the kit being cut in half before the final assembly. This unit was made from two Revell 1/76 model kits due to the increased width. Both the cab & box had to be wider but in different amounts to accommodate the chassis, the halftrack was a narrow vehicle.










This early photo shows the WIP version with some of the white styrene additions showing. To fit over the Aurora T-jet chassis, a little artistic license had to be applied to the build to keep the vehicle proportions.











The finished version screw mounted to a T-jet chassis. The decals required two coats of setting solution to mold to the body before being dull coated. The gunner needs a second flesh coat to the face and small detail will be added to the box later as acquired.










The shop will only build one M16 halftrack, it involved too many challenges which had to be over come to produce a reasonable vehicle. Future military vehicles will be chosen with a track wide enough for a chassis installation, It runs very well & looks very intimidating! ..RL


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That is a nice piece of work! Your tenacity is impressive. Sad to say, I'm sure I would have given up. 

When I first opened your post I didn't realize that it was yours or a slotcar. The delicacy of some details was the first thing that jumped out. Looks like a nice kit in it's own right. I wondered about the added styrene, then saw my name and figured out what was up. LOL. You are responsible for me looking at T jets at the LHS today. The Back to the future Delorean was very tempting. And I don't even have a track. 

Obviously this kind of conversion can be tricky. Don't know if it's possible but Academy makes a very nice looking 2 1/2 ton truck. The tandem drive axles might make it impractical though. Again, well done on your halftrack!


----------

